# Help pls Artcut error



## ppgifts (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi there again, I am getting the error "1" when I try and cut in artcut. The link goes to photobucket and image of screen capture. any ideas?
Thanks in advance.

[media]http://i1004.photobucket.com/albums/af170/ppgifts/Artcuterror.jpg[/media]


----------



## signs&grafix (Mar 14, 2008)

I am getting a similar message 'open com 2 error'

I set up everthing on com 2. and have had it previously working in corel draw, now bought artcut and it wont work.

Did you manage to fix this prob.?


----------

